# custom glass canopy



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey kids..

I have a 110 gallon tank with a stand and canopy, but there are 2 problems.

1) the canopy is HUUUUGEEEEE
2) water evaporates out of there so fast the severums keep bottles of poland spring behind the driftwood just incase I sleep in.

seriously though I want to add acrylic tops to the tank with a raised 48" light above it. im looking at http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+11418&pcatid=11418

now, the thing is, ive measured the opening of my tank, and checked the perfecto AND all-glass acrylic tops and neither match up, so I need to make my own.

does anyone have an idea of a good place to start? I was just going to get plexiglass, a piano hinge and a couple handles but Im thinking there has to be something better out there. thoughts?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Plexi is going to bend and warp and really be a pain in the neck down the road if you get it hot at all. Wood or glass is the best bet for a canopy. Glass is cheaper and won't warp and wood is easy to do pretty much whatever oyu want to.


----------

